# Stump Grinder, Bobcat SGX 60?



## TonyG (Jul 1, 2007)

How does this high-flow grinder attachment compare to a dedicated stump grinder from other manufactures? Vermeer, Morbark and Rayco for example. I'm not sure how favorable these compare HP to HP, the A300 I have has a 40 gallon per/min output with about 54 hydraulic HP... will it have enough to impress, or are these attachments more of a gimic, wannabe type machine? I'm currently looking to stay with the attachment method rather then a decated stumper of equal power.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## ASD (Jul 1, 2007)

would u buy a 10,000 lb stump grinder with 45hp ???? i think not !!! they are toys !
how about a 5,400 lb 80 hp ?


----------



## Totally Stumped (Jul 2, 2007)

Your 2005 A300 with hi flow should be putting out 30gpm at 3300 psi for a total of about 50hhp. I've never run that Bobcat SGX60 grinder attachment but I can tell you, just from looking at it, there are better grinder attachments on the market. I don't like the layout, the extra moving parts, the size, etc. 

Check out the Stumper 280 or the Miller Pro 75 SS. 

My Rayco RG1631 would hold its own with my 43hhp A220 and SG50 grinder attachment. The belt drive on the Rayco just put the power to the ground better than the hydraulic system on the Bobcat. So, in answer to your original question, I'd have to say a dedicated grinder will blow your Bobcat away.

However, hitting a stump with a bucket and popping it out of the ground will blow the doors off any stump grinder. You own the most versatile piece of light construction equipment on the planet. If you can physically get to the stump, you have a lot of options to work with. 

Personally, I'd look for a cheap grinder attachment and a Blue Diamond Stump Bucket. Cut around the stump and dig it out.


----------



## TonyG (Jul 2, 2007)

*Ts,*

This unit runs high-flow @ 40 gal/min. 3300PSI. This was the last of the "G" models where the 40 gallon pump was installed with the early "K". Later to be changed to 37 gal/min due to temp. problems. I'm not interested in a dedicated stumper with this "Jack of all Trades"..."Master of None" machine, I think it will perform fine, if not up to the performance of a pure stump grinder.


----------



## TonyG (Jul 2, 2007)

*Ts,*

The Stumper 280 looks like it will throw chips all over the farkin' place...I don't need that. The containment of the SGX 60 although cumbersome, will do much better there. Is this Stumper 280 better quality or better output TS?


----------



## Totally Stumped (Jul 2, 2007)

The Stumper 280 has none of the power-robbing swing and tilt cylinders the other more conventional grinders do so its output is outstanding. Yes, chip containment is a problem. 

For chip containment, its tough to beat the conventional or old style grinder attachments that throw the chips back toward the loader. Miller Pro 75 uses this set up plus it has a small dozer blade so you can grind then just drive forward to fill in the hole. Grinder will run you around $9500 or you can buy a repainted version from Fecon for $10,500 if you have to have the Fecon name.

Lyle Helvie over at Terra Attachments knows grinders forward and backward and his grinders have a conventional layout and are little less expensive.

Bradco has a really well-designed attachment-large cutting wheel and other nice features.

John Marshall over at Quick Attach has a real deal going on his Quick Stump-Away attachment: $4995. Stump-Away counter rotates and throws the chips out in front of the cutter wheel which is a big no-no in my book. This can be easily solved by switching the hoses at the motor. That's cheaper than some used and abused units on Ebay.

I'd go with Rayco teeth on any attachment you end up getting. There's a lot of tooth options out there but the Raycos can be retipped, rewelded, traded in, sharpened on a grinder and are tough, tough, tough. If you order a new one, make sure the factory puts Raycos on for you. 

Also, make sure they match that hydraulic motor to your machines specs since your output is unique to the Bobcat machines. Most places try to stick you with a one-size-fits-all motor which is easy for them and bad for you. They need to match your hydraulic horsepower.


----------



## TonyG (Jul 2, 2007)

*I should be able*

to control hydraulic flow output with engine RPM when I have the pump flow tested for just this reason. The digital readout will help here to run the SGX at the 37 gal/min it is rated at...right?


----------



## Totally Stumped (Jul 3, 2007)

right


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with ASD...


----------



## TonyG (Jul 3, 2007)

*Ts,*

are you familiar with Sandvik? Do they sell teeth as replacements for other OEM wheels? I've heard of Rayco as well, good products all around.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 4, 2007)

*we have two of these*

and they are bad to the bone!!!!!!




and with the RC keep the operator out of harms way!!!!!


----------



## dave k (Jul 4, 2007)

tony, if you look back to a post by thors hammer you might want to take a closer look at his new unit which will be avalible with 39hp engine ? I should be testing a 27hp unit next week. Noticed that two of you have Carlton 8018, any of you had reports on the 8018 with the 99hp option ? Im more than impressed with mine !!!! Also very impressed with back up from factory and Liston Equipment


----------



## Stihl User (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice stumpers. 

ASD I really like the paint job & winch on yours. 

TonyG,

Personally I would buy either a Carlton SP7015 or SP7015TRX. They will run much better then an attachment for your skid steer and you'll be able to get into tighter areas.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jul 4, 2007)

TonyG said:


> How does this high-flow grinder attachment compare to a dedicated stump grinder from other manufactures? Vermeer, Morbark and Rayco for example. I'm not sure how favorable these compare HP to HP, the A300 I have has a 40 gallon per/min output with about 54 hydraulic HP... will it have enough to impress, or are these attachments more of a gimic, wannabe type machine? I'm currently looking to stay with the attachment method rather then a decated stumper of equal power.
> 
> Thanks, Tony



I think you would be closer to 77 hydraulic hp. More than the stump grinder is rated for.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 5, 2007)

I thought that I would show my 8018.


----------



## TonyG (Jul 5, 2007)

*Oly...*

these 8018 machines look rugged...how much of that stump did you have to remove? How long did it take?
One last item...I found Rayco Super Teeth for $12.50 ea. Is that a decent price?


----------



## TonyG (Jul 5, 2007)

*Stihl User,*

if the stump grinding end of this venture takes off, I will surely buy into a dedicated stumper. For now, I'm looking at a "Bobcat Service" offering alot of what this machine can offer to my customers. The A300 will have limitations with it's size and the fixed containment area of the SGX60 will limit me to open yards.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the Plug Dave, I'll have one too you next week.
I can fit the same machine with a high flow hydraulic motor and bobcat mount.
That bobcat will have plenty of grunt for most stump work. If your stumpgrinding business takes off, invest in a big carlton.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 5, 2007)

*DITTO on tha winch!!!!!*



Stihl User said:


> Nice stumpers.
> 
> ASD I really like the paint job & winch on yours.
> 
> ...



That is a great idea!!!!!!!   :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello TonyG...
I removed the entire stump and it was really mounded bad with roots. It took me about 15 minutes and there was a large amount of grindings. The property owner wanted me to grade the grindings with the blade. Those blades on stump machines are sure nice for that. My 8018 has the sandvik wheel so I use their teeth. I do have a Rayco RG50 and use the super teeth. The Rayco Super teeth run new about 12.00 each. I no longer buy them new. I buy them reconditioned from Demott Tool out of Michagan.


----------



## TonyG (Jul 6, 2007)

*Oly,*

I was figuring 40 minutes with the depth of the stump. Now 15 minutes is dam fast, those 8018's must be nasty. Thanks for the info on the reconditioned teeth!


----------



## TonyG (Jul 22, 2007)

*Does anyone...*

know who manufactures the Bobcat headwheel on there SG and SGX stump grinders? I'm looking into new/rebuilt teeth for my SGX. It has 32 teeth...


----------

